
Ask HN: Would people prefer HN articles to open in a new tab? (target=“_blank”)? - nnatsho
and if yes, how could it be proposed to YCombinator?<p>I&#x27;d find it personally helpful since I like to collect articles I&#x27;m interested in reading as I skim the page, but if more people like clicking the article, then the back button each time, no biggie I&#x27;ll survive. just curious tho cuz it&#x27;d be sick
======
detaro
I like being able to choose, so no, I wouldn't want it.

You should check if someone has made a browser extension for this, it seems
simple and useful enough I wouldn't be surprised if there is one around.

EDIT: found this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13907673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13907673)

------
james-skemp
For accessibility purposes we've found it's best to let the user code and not
do a target.

See
[https://www.w3.org/TR/WCAG20-TECHS/G201.html](https://www.w3.org/TR/WCAG20-TECHS/G201.html)

If you're using a desktop browser, scroll wheel clicking on links will
generally open them in a new tab.

------
red5tar
Im pretty sure there is a setting to open new tabs when clicking a link in
your browser.

------
niahmiah
No, I prefer to optionally do this with my command key.

------
language
Seems healthy leaving it to the user.

------
alistproducer2
I like being able to chose so no.

------
finchisko
no. there is already way how to do it.

